# Male FAs with gay tendencies



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2009)

No introduction needed. Just take the poll please.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 10, 2009)

I think this is an interesting thread idea.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 10, 2009)

This is private, right?


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 10, 2009)

AWWWW

what about the FFA's with lesbian tendencies

Gosh

***pouts and runs of like Napoleon Dynamite***


----------



## Cors (Nov 10, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> AWWWW
> 
> what about the FFA's with lesbian tendencies
> 
> ...



I made a thread about that sometime ago.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 10, 2009)

Vote: I feel I have bi-sexual tendencies.

What I meant to express: I have not had sex with a man. I have no desire to. However, I find group activities involving other males (MMF threesome, MFMF foursome, etc.) exciting. I really like bisexual MMF porn, and I've fantasized, and am open to fantasizing about bisexual situations.

Basically, I'm not gay, I'm not bi, I don't have a desire to be or act on either, but it's another dimension of fantasy and eroticism that I'm not willing to just axe for no real reason.


----------



## joh (Nov 10, 2009)

Voted _I have never had sex with another male and I have no desire to._


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 10, 2009)

never did, not against


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2009)

The reason I ask is because I've know a number of BBW who have been in a relationship with or have had sexual relations with gay men. The men I'm referring to didn't act upon their gayness until later in life but their mannerisms were pretty much blatantly gay. Also, because a lot of BBW gravitate towards gay guys and gay guys gravitate towards them, there must be some good chemistry involved. And one last thing to add, because I see we have such an intelligent, open-minded and meterosexual bunch of FAs on this board, I guess I assumed there'd be a heavy percentage of sexual expansion happening.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 15, 2009)

Used to think I was bi when I was about 18, also all the cool kids were doing it 
anything above kissing is a bit rich for my blood, plus they'd better buy me a drink


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 17, 2009)

If guys looked like chicks--primarilly body-wise--I would be so gay. By that I mean if johnny depp or mario lopez had the same curvy equipment the women in my dreams have, I wouldn't hesitate to "hit" that--even with the guy parts. It's just that we guys are so--unappealing looking. Our bodies are generally void of interesting shape or form. When we get older it's just typically our gut that gets bigger--and we go bald and stuff. Our bodies and faces are covered with hair like a monkey, and the only sexy parts of our bodies (muscles) we have can only be noticed if we dilligently develop them at a gym. Women's bodies just get more nice and--womanly--as they get older. They get the bigger boobs, butts and thighs and we just get the beer gut and the follicle defisciancy. And hell, we guys aren't even that delightful or charming to be around. We're often sullen, awkward and inarticulate. It really is amazing there's anything about us that EITHER gender finds erotic and alluring.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 17, 2009)

joh said:


> Voted _I have never had sex with another male and I have no desire to._



i voted the same.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 17, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> The reason I ask is because I've know a number of BBW who have been in a relationship with or have had sexual relations with gay men. The men I'm referring to didn't act upon their gayness until later in life but their mannerisms were pretty much blatantly gay. Also, because a lot of BBW gravitate towards gay guys and gay guys gravitate towards them, there must be some good chemistry involved. And one last thing to add, because I see we have such an intelligent, open-minded and meterosexual bunch of FAs on this board, I guess I assumed there'd be a heavy percentage of sexual expansion happening.



ok some of what you said reminds me of a sterotype i heard on the net and in real life a few times where a man that dates a large woman is gay or is secretly gay/ on the downlow. dont ask where it came from i just heard this sterotype a few times.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Nov 17, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> This is private, right?



Privacy on these forums, that's rich. ;-)

Justin


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 17, 2009)

Interesting thread. What made you think there might be a connection?


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Interesting thread. What made you think there might be a connection?



Well, to quote my above post:

_"The reason I ask is because I've know a number of BBW who have been in a relationship with or have had sexual relations with gay men. The men I'm referring to didn't act upon their gayness until later in life but their mannerisms were pretty much blatantly gay. Also, because a lot of BBW gravitate towards gay guys and gay guys gravitate towards them, there must be some good chemistry involved. And one last thing to add, because I see we have such an intelligent, open-minded and meterosexual bunch of FAs on this board, I guess I assumed there'd be a heavy percentage of sexual expansion happening."_

It's probably just my imagination to think the numbers are higher for FAs. The ratio is probably MUCH higher for non-FA men being bi. I think it has more to do with me seeing BBW gravitating towards the friendship gay men. Although Drew Barrymore and Madonna are thinner women that also appreciate the friendship of gay men.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Nov 17, 2009)

Even though I live alone, for some reason I keep looking over my shoulder as I write this to make sure no one's watching. I admit I feel a little gay just reading this thread let alone contributing to it.

Does that make me a homophobe?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh sorry Les I must've skipped over that post on accident before! Interesting observations though.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 17, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> If guys looked like chicks--primarilly body-wise--I would be so gay



they do though. to answer rachel's question, i've clicked on many pics in fantasyfeeder's gallery in the past to discover it was a fat dude, not a chick.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 17, 2009)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Even though I live alone, for some reason I keep looking over my shoulder as I write this to make sure no one's watching. I admit I feel a little gay just reading this thread let alone contributing to it.
> 
> Does that make me a homophobe?



no, but ask yourself why it matters if someone associates you with "gay" by mistake?


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 17, 2009)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Even though I live alone, for some reason I keep looking over my shoulder as I write this to make sure no one's watching. I admit I feel a little gay just reading this thread let alone contributing to it.
> 
> Does that make me a homophobe?



The opposite. It that makes you homofriendly since you've stated publicly that something has just made you feel a little gay. And trust me, stating such things publicly convinces me you're firm and secure in your heterosexuality.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 17, 2009)

it doesn't make you automatically "homofriendly" either when you've just acknowledged your reservations about breaking suit but it does make you human so whatever


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 17, 2009)

i wish i was gay just to piss off more of you

still wouldn't fuck mini though unless he pilled me


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 17, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i wish i was gay just to piss off more of you
> 
> still wouldn't fuck mini though unless he pilled me



well if you were gay or for gays i wouldnt have a issue with it. now if you were for anything thats more sexually taboo then that (like incest or zoophilia) then i prolly would be.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 18, 2009)

incest _is_ actually hot so if anyone in my family was remotely attractive i'd pull that pin faster than you could yell DEFORMED OFFSPRING


----------



## kieran1394 (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess the only thing gay about me is my fashion sense.



Sorry guys, I'm only in it for the ladies >_> lol


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 18, 2009)

the poll really should've asked if this hypothetical "male" would be attractive or smell good or have a nice curve to his dick or anything


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 18, 2009)

Panel 7


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> incest _is_ actually hot so if anyone in my family was remotely attractive i'd pull that pin faster than you could yell DEFORMED OFFSPRING



LOL. but seriously thats pretty messed up.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 18, 2009)

> exile in thighville said:
> 
> 
> > incest _is_ actually hot so if anyone in my family was remotely attractive i'd pull that pin faster than you could yell DEFORMED OFFSPRING





> gangstadawg said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. but seriously thats pretty messed up.



OMGOSH i totally agree gangstadawg that is messed, am so speechless i don't know what else to do but laugh...... i think i sense the humour, but it is seriously still heaps messed up, but maybe i'm a bit messed up for laughing. am laughing from shock though..


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 18, 2009)

achewood used to be so great. my friend got to interview chris onstad at a comic convention and he totally let him drink from his secret gin flask.


----------



## balletguy (May 18, 2010)

good poll idea


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2010)

my ex admitted he had experimented in his younger days and I always wondered, my wonderful sister bought that up when we first started dating (he is a good looking guy so imagine how hurt I was when she said this) "so and so and i both think steve is gay" what so only gay guys are interested in me ?? kept mouth shut

and the last time I visited her I got " he is the typical gay guy using a fat girl as a beard" (now even if he turns out to be gay that isnt exactly designed to make me feel good) but I did always wonder if he might be but scared toadmit it after we broke up his fb and myspace were changed to reflect him being bi although in his bachelor room when I was there at christmas the stack of porn was all girly and pretty standard mostly skinny girl stuff

oh and as we are no longer in each others lives I will never find out for sure, but it is an interesting thread


----------



## KittyKitten (May 18, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> ok some of what you said reminds me of a sterotype i heard on the net and in real life a few times where a man that dates a large woman is gay or is secretly gay/ on the downlow. dont ask where it came from i just heard this sterotype a few times.



Weird, you would think the thin admirers are the ones with gay tendencies--liking a woman who is flat, no ass, no boobs, nothing looking like a young man.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Weird, you would think the thin admirers are the ones with gay tendencies--liking a woman who is flat, no ass, no boobs, nothing looking like a young man.


A gay friend said the only women he was sexually attracted to were BBWs, including me. His only relationship with a woman was with a BBW as well.


----------



## Agent 007 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry, but I'm only into women. Soft and squishy women, that is!


----------



## joswitch (May 19, 2010)

I voted no... I'm 99.995% het by my guesstimate... Blokes just smell "wrong" to my animal-self IME... Smell is verrry important in the whole fancying thing, for me... 
But y'know never say never and all that...


----------



## t3h_n00b (May 22, 2010)

I'm not gay, but I'm not homophobic either. I don't find the male body or male form revolting as a lot of straight guys do (or claim to). I would find interacting with the male form in a sexual way revolting but, that's about it.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 23, 2010)

I'm a complete mandyke, so I guess you could say I'm gay...for lesbians. :3


----------



## Bearsy (May 23, 2010)

I don't identify with a specific sexuality. I do prefer females, but I've also had sexual encounters with guys and can't say for certain that I wouldn't happen again or that I will have a sexual encounter with a third gender individual.
I see it as, what happens happens, I refuse to label myself with rigid structures that may not be correct.


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 22, 2010)

Les Toil said:


> The reason I ask is because I've know a number of BBW who have been in a relationship with or have had sexual relations with gay men. The men I'm referring to didn't act upon their gayness until later in life but their mannerisms were pretty much blatantly gay. Also, because a lot of BBW gravitate towards gay guys and gay guys gravitate towards them, there must be some good chemistry involved. And one last thing to add, because I see we have such an intelligent, open-minded and meterosexual bunch of FAs on this board, I guess I assumed there'd be a heavy percentage of sexual expansion happening.



its funny... you say this and it rings true....... ive had gay men say they love me cuz i am so feminine and they love my curves. it was the first time a guy said he adored everything about me..... and he was openly and intensely gay..... he loves big girls because of our large breasts and butts.... we are an exageration of the female form perhaps? anyways... its very common from my experience.
and for me... yes... i love gay men because they accept me immediately.. unlike alot of straight guys that avert their eyes or act like i dont exist if there is a thinner girl around. oh well.. their loss..


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jul 25, 2010)

This thread reminds me of a guy that used to work in my parents ice cream store back in the late 70s-early 80s who was a combination of handsome, intelligent, charming and funny as hell. Naturally he was pursued by all the female employees (including one of my sisters) as well as its not every single woman he ever met. Although he came off as slightly feminine, he steadfastly insisted he wasn't gay and even had a long-term girlfriend who was extremely heavy (and ugly too in my opinion). All our stores employees wondered why such a great-looking guy like him would "settle" for dating a *fat girl.

(*I always liked fat girls and have never considered them to be anything less than first-class BUT the vast majority of society does consider fat people to be second-class when it comes to dating)

Well, several years later this said Sister visited him in his apartment in New York City and found out that he was, in fact, gay like many people -including yours truly- suspected from the get go. He also admitted to her that his relationship with the fat girl was strictly platonic, even though he led people to think it was intimate to disguise his homosexual preferences.

Looking back at the situation, I've always wondered if the reason this guy deceived people about the true nature of his relationship with his girl had something to do with her being overweight.


----------



## Fox (Sep 7, 2010)

When I was youger, I use to like fat men more than anything else. Then fat women. Now, I like slim/toned men, thinner women, BHM, BBW and SSBBW.
But SSBBW and toned guys most of all.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have never had sex with another male and I have no desire to. Also, the author is a perv.


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 7, 2010)

I have no interest in men but love to make dudes uncomfortable for the lulz.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 7, 2010)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> This thread reminds me of a guy that used to work in my parents ice cream store back in the late 70s-early 80s who was a combination of handsome, intelligent, charming and funny as hell. Naturally he was pursued by all the female employees (including one of my sisters) as well as its not every single woman he ever met. Although he came off as slightly feminine, he steadfastly insisted he wasn't gay and even had a long-term girlfriend who was extremely heavy (and ugly too in my opinion). All our stores employees wondered why such a great-looking guy like him would "settle" for dating a *fat girl.
> 
> (*I always liked fat girls and have never considered them to be anything less than first-class BUT the vast majority of society does consider fat people to be second-class when it comes to dating)
> 
> ...



no offense but this reminds me of a stupid FA stereotype.


----------



## big_col (Sep 11, 2010)

I dont sort of have bi feelings :blush: but i am very open minded. I was involved in a 3 sum MMF and and one thing lead to another  you know how it is. Would i have sex with a male again maybe it was very enjoyable  but i think it would have to be with a 3 sum as men on their own does not interest me.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm into the chicks only, but I will admit that there were a few times I've been attracted to a guy.


----------



## Con (Sep 14, 2010)

absolutely no attraction to men, before, now or ever, women all the way


----------



## Jello404 (Sep 22, 2010)

FA's with gay tendencies?Hmm.Interesting. Ive never eally made the connection....


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Sep 22, 2010)

I actually know quite a few gents ['FAs' & non-FA] that fit that. Quietly Bi, I guess yet totally monogamous to the woman they're with/ married to and told them about their identity from get go. I've asked them if they've ever engaged in MMF or MFM/ 3 somes. Only one actually did it when he was in his 20s & stoned. ROFL!! He's in his 50s now. Otherwise the guys I know are single and married, they know what turns them on, as most of us do, but they don't just jump any stray that crosses their path. And the chaps I know have never cheated on their lover/ spouse or partner. Although there are some guys, and dolls, that do; str8 or bi. 

It's like just because they see the statues of 'David' or 'The Thinker' in a museum, they enjoy & admire it. They don't run up, scurry onto it & try dry humping it.

Now if its been a long while & they're single & totally unattached to anyone, male or female, then notify those museums to put extra security, and a cleanup crew, around those sculptures cuz they won't stand a chance.:doh:

Toodles from a gal whose been 'with' bi guys,
Katerina


----------



## trackstar (Oct 31, 2010)

I have heard the stereotype numerous times that male Fa's were gay or bi. I'm still a closeted fa, and nobody I've heard this from has been an Fa, so they say it like this. "A guy with a fat fetish? Isn't that like all gay guys?" 

I've heard a lot of snippets that allude to this though on tv, or overhearing conversations throughout my life... Its similar to the older stereotype that gay men are pedophiles (this isn't as popular as it used to be. There is alot more acceptance now)


----------



## natepogue (Nov 3, 2010)

I've never heard this.

I actually consider myself the exact opposite of gay. I feel like my FAness is what makes me so awesomely straight 

However, I do have a friend who likes "thick" girls (big butts, nice tummy) and recently came out as bisexual. 

My opinion on this, and bisexuality in all men, is as follows:

Women are universally appealing and sexually attractive
even the gayest of gay men have been known to have sex with women. If a guy is Bi, my opinion is that he is gay but can't help that women are attractive too (women are just THAT damn good  ) 
Some may disagree, but I think women (especially big girls) are just so sexually attractive that even gay guys wouldn't mind being with them, and therefore consider themselves Bi.... but they're just gay foremost.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 3, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I've never heard this.
> 
> I actually consider myself the exact opposite of gay. I feel like my FAness is what makes me so awesomely straight
> 
> ...


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 3, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I've never heard this.
> 
> I actually consider myself the exact opposite of gay. I feel like my FAness is what makes me so awesomely straight
> 
> ...




Here you go, you earned it.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 3, 2010)

So what are you guys mad about? I'm assuming you're both bisexual because nothing I said was "fail" and was all purely my opinion.


----------



## Christov (Nov 3, 2010)

natepogue said:


> So what are you guys mad about? *I'm assuming you're both bisexual* because nothing I said was "fail" and was all purely my opinion.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 3, 2010)

Actually Nate, since you just said by your own admission that all bisexual men are actually gay, you're saying they're gay*

LOLOLOLOL Yeah, okay.



*Not that there's anything wrong with that.  LOL


----------



## Angel (Nov 3, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I've never heard this.
> 
> I actually consider myself the exact opposite of gay. I feel like my FAness is what makes me so awesomely straight
> 
> ...





natepogue said:


> So what are you guys mad about? I'm assuming you're both bisexual because nothing I said was "fail" and was all purely my opinion.



Your opinions are just that - *your* opinions. How many gay or bisexual men have you interviewed in depth? If you are indeed "the exact opposite of gay" and "so awesomely straight" how can you know how gay or bisexual men feel with regards to their sexuality and with regards to what arouses them? 

Just to clarify, your opinion seems to be based on your thoughts alone and NOT on any facts or data. Have you ever taken any human sexuality courses at all?


Both your opinions and your assumptions are seriously flawed; and without merit. 

By the way, attempting to label two men as bisexual just because they find fault with your opinions speaks volumns as to how you really feel about gay or bisexual men.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 4, 2010)

natepogue said:


> So what are you guys mad about? I'm assuming you're both bisexual because nothing I said was "fail" and was all purely my opinion.



Well, I'm hardly mad at all, nor am I bisexual (or gay, for that matter.) But your quote of "even the gayest of gay men have been known to have sex with women" just seems rather far-fetched. Angel summed up everything perfectly in her post, so I won't restate what she has said already.

I wish you well on your quest for clarity, though. 

Godspeed.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 11, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Well, I'm hardly mad at all, nor am I bisexual (or gay, for that matter.) But your quote of "even the gayest of gay men have been known to have sex with women" just seems rather far-fetched. Angel summed up everything perfectly in her post, so I won't restate what she has said already.
> 
> I wish you well on your quest for clarity, though.
> 
> Godspeed.



Far fetched? I've heard of plenty of gay men who have had sex with women.


----------



## Christov (Nov 11, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Far fetched? I've heard of plenty of gay men who have had sex with women.


Really. Do tell. 

And while you're at it, please explain how what you've 'heard' is meant to apply to the gayest of men and so on.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 11, 2010)

Nate, you really do need to get out more.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 11, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Far fetched? I've heard of plenty of gay men who have had sex with women.



Nate, you're the only person I know who, when on a ship, sees an iceberg ahead and plows straight into it expecting an outcome different than that of reality. 

I'm guessing this would be the dialogue ... 

First officer: ICEBERG AHEAD !!!!!

Nate: F**k it, full speed ahead! Oh, and I almost forgot ... come at me 'bro.


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 11, 2010)

OK OK I know a lot of gay men and the majority of them have had sex with women. I am not taking up for this guy, but he is not making this up. I even know a couple of gay guys who have told me they would like to have sex with me.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 11, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> OK OK I know a lot of gay men and the majority of them have had sex with women. I am not taking up for this guy, but he is not making this up. I even know a couple of gay guys who have told me they would like to have sex with me.



I am not trying to fuel the fire, but for every gay guy that you know that wants to sleep with a woman, someone else [like me] knows a ton of them that are so grossed out by boobs they were never even think of being intimate with a woman.

Its called circular logic, and it doesn't lead as anywhere, people.

Some people are gay, some are straight, some are somewhere in between. [I've always held the personal opinion that bisexuals are greedy, but its more for fun than based in actual facts] plus, I have always been of the opinion that someone's sexual identity and predilictions are their own to decide, because who are we to decide what is for them, acceptable.

I think that a lot of FA's are "similar" to gay men in their love for fat women as friends - behind every strong bbw, there is a gay that loves her for who she is because he knows how hard it is to live against what society considers "normal" and "beautiful". Its our mutual admiration for our differences that makes the rag-tag-fag-hag group so strong.

I think FA's might agree that having fat women as friends means being a champion for their cause just like gay men would and the dynamic is similar, at least before they fall in love with said bbw


----------



## natepogue (Nov 13, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> OK OK I know a lot of gay men and the majority of them have had sex with women. I am not taking up for this guy, but he is not making this up. I even know a couple of gay guys who have told me they would like to have sex with me.



Christov owned.

I wasn't making it up, many gay men have sex with women. And like I said, even the "gayest" ones.


----------



## Christov (Nov 13, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Christov owned.
> 
> I wasn't making it up, many gay men have sex with women. And like I said, even the "gayest" ones.


How am I owned? 

You pull something out of your ass, somebody else vaguely backs it up, and suddenly it becomes undisputed fact?


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 13, 2010)

I knew a gay guy once who I think got blown by a girl. True story.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 13, 2010)

But my cousin Walter jerked off in public once. True story. He was on a plane to New Mexico when all of the sudden the hydraulics went. The plane started spinning around, going out of control, so he decides it's all over and whips it out and starts beating it right there. So all the other passengers take a cue from him and they start whipping it out and beating like mad. So all the passengers are beating off, plummeting to their certain doom, when all of the sudden, snap! The hydraulics kick back in. The plane rights itself and it land safely and everyone puts their pieces or, whatever, you know, away and deboard. No one mentions the phenomenon to anyone else.


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 13, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> But my cousin Walter jerked off in public once. True story. He was on a plane to New Mexico when all of the sudden the hydraulics went. The plane started spinning around, going out of control, so he decides it's all over and whips it out and starts beating it right there. So all the other passengers take a cue from him and they start whipping it out and beating like mad. So all the passengers are beating off, plummeting to their certain doom, when all of the sudden, snap! The hydraulics kick back in. The plane rights itself and it land safely and everyone puts their pieces or, whatever, you know, away and deboard. No one mentions the phenomenon to anyone else.



I think this proves the fact that all gay guys want to fuck women.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 13, 2010)

Most of my friends are gay. Only 3 have had sex with women, and only 2 would do it again. It's a topic that's often discussed in my group of friends. Saying all gay men would have sex with a woman is pulling something from your ass.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 14, 2010)

Seems like my point is being proven by people who dislike me and my opinion and so they don't want to admit my statement had much basis.


----------



## Christov (Nov 14, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Seems like my point is being proven by people who dislike me and my opinion and so they don't want to admit my statement had much basis.


No dude. You're just talking shit.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't figure out the distinction between "gay" and "gayest" like, what makes one man "gayer" than another if they're both gay?


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sure Nate has some quantifiable measurement system out there. I'm looking forward to a good laugh.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 14, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I'm sure Nate has some quantifiable measurement system out there. I'm looking forward to a good laugh.



You mean you haven't had one at his amount of ignorance already?


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 14, 2010)

i have a ton of gay male friends who are mature like me and most of them have slept with a woman before and enjoyed it in their lifetime. but for them their deep attraction is to men and thats who they seem to have long term love relationships with and they identify themselves as homosexual and not bisexual. the women they've slept with have mainly been friends they loved and enjoyed sex with but were never really ever in love with. there are a lot of guys who are attracted to the idea of the straight family lifestyle and a plush female body but unfortunately for them their heart in not there and they sometimes feel conflicted. i think its wonderful how gay men do love and support fat women especially whether they want to be sexual with them or not. i owe a lot to my gay bfs and husbands as i call them. they are some of the few people who've ever agreed with me that i have absolutely nothing to be ashamed of. i'll love them forever for that supportive attitude. they never seem to encourage women to doubt themselves just because of their size. i can see how deep love, friendship and even sexual attraction could be confused with falling in love with someone. i don't think guys in that situation are out to thwart anyone. they might just not exactly know completely what their identity is yet especially since we live in an all or none society when the reality is all of us have at least a bit of attraction to the same sex.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 14, 2010)

I've always said that fat girls and gay guys go together, and that we're probably the closest thing to a straight relationship they'll ever have, but to say all of them want to sleep with a woman is false. 

One of my gay friends came with a group of us to a strip club... a female strip club. It was on a night where the male stripper ones banned women from going in. But when the girls were doing their thing, he suddenly ran off. We found him in the washroom throwing up. 

He did not drink. And it wasn't food poisoning. The sight of a naked girl did not turn him on in the least, lol. He would never get sexual with a woman if his life depended on it. And that is the opinion of most of my gay friends. 

But... you know... some people want to believe gays are faking it  Whatever.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm laughing because you all jumped my case when I said a lot of gay guys sleep with women and then right after theres about 4 posts talking about having gay friends and most of them have slept with women

looks like I win this one, since I never said all of them sleep with women and yet you continue to say that was the flaw in my logic :doh:


in fact, i'm pointing out carla sixx who has said twice now that I said all gay men sleep with women. Feel free to quote where I said that, since it's obvious you're making that part up.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 14, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I'm laughing because you all jumped my case when I said a lot of gay guys sleep with women and then right after theres about 4 posts talking about having gay friends and most of them have slept with women
> 
> looks like I win this one, since I never said all of them sleep with women and yet you continue to say that was the flaw in my logic :doh:
> 
> ...



Or people might be calling you out on the bullshit that's bolded:



natepogue said:


> *Women are universally appealing and sexually attractive*
> even the gayest of gay men have been known to have sex with women. If *a guy is Bi, my opinion is that he is gay but can't help that women are attractive too (women are just THAT damn good  ) *
> Some may disagree, but I think *women (especially big girls) are just so sexually attractive that even gay guys wouldn't mind being with them*, and therefore consider themselves Bi.... but they're just gay foremost.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> A gay friend said the only women he was sexually attracted to were BBWs, including me. His only relationship with a woman was with a BBW as well.



i have been told this too. i even met a guy once on a BBW site who was openly and obviously gay but was extremely eager to be with me physically --as long as it was only anal. i liked him but it wasn't something i was interested in. i remember he could never get enough of touching me. if he was straight i would have clocked him. maybe i should have anyway. we are still friends but definitely not my cup of tea romantically speaking. he goes to a lot of bbw events and is usually at the vegas bash every year. adorable guy, extremely intelligent , well educated, cultured and lots of fun to talk to. oh yeah, there always seems to be tons of fathags at the major events who come religiously every year and we all enjoy the hell out of each other. i don't know if they sleep with anyone or not though.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 14, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> ok some of what you said reminds me of a sterotype i heard on the net and in real life a few times where a man that dates a large woman is gay or is secretly gay/ on the downlow. dont ask where it came from i just heard this sterotype a few times.



yeah it is messed up that some people really can't get with the fact that a LOT of guys just find big women to be the sexiest thing they can think of.
but on the other end of the spectrum it does make me wonder about people who do both--have a downlow attitude about fat women and homosexuality as well. maybe its the taboo thats the real attraction for those folks. maybe they get off on feeling guilty, weird, different, edgy and somehow "wrong". thats something fat folks and gay folks probably need to be careful of involving themselves with on all levels if they want to keep their self esteem in tact or they don't want to end up being a thrill a minute circus ride instead of a person.


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I can't figure out the distinction between "gay" and "gayest" like, what makes one man "gayer" than another if they're both gay?



Well apparently, the more women you have sex with, the gayer you are, according to nate!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 15, 2010)

But wouldn't a "gay" guy having sexual relations with a woman classify him as being ... I dunno, NOT gay? I would have to surmise that he'd already possibly be bisexual, pansexual, or polysexual.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 15, 2010)

This thread is crazy. Really.


----------



## frankman (Nov 15, 2010)

This thread tosses so many stereotypes on a big steaming pile that the only thing it needs is a couple of overproduced songs to qualify as an episode of Glee.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 15, 2010)

frankman said:


> This thread tosses so many stereotypes on a big steaming pile that the only thing it needs is a couple of overproduced songs to qualify as an episode of Glee.



Someone absolutely HAS to rep frankman for me on this one!!


----------



## natepogue (Nov 15, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> But wouldn't a "gay" guy having sexual relations with a woman classify him as being ... I dunno, NOT gay? I would have to surmise that he'd already possibly be bisexual, pansexual, or polysexual.


No. This has been evidenced by the people talking about their gay friends sleeping with women. They're still gay, they just found a woman irresistable at one point or another, which was exactly my point all along before all you people got so sensitive and decided to pull this:

" :doh::doh::doh: omg not all gay guys sleep with women, wow women arent irresistable to all gay guys, omg bi sexual guys arent really just gay guys who find women attractive to omgomgom "
it's becoming a dims tradition to post a reply like this, but the funny part about this thread was when slowly everything I said started to form together again in other peoples posts, and they were too mad to realize it!


----------



## Christov (Nov 15, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Or people might be calling you out on the bullshit that's bolded:


Quoting fo' truths. 



> *Women are universally appealing and sexually attractive*
> even the gayest of gay men have been known to have sex with women. If *a guy is Bi, my opinion is that he is gay but can't help that women are attractive too* (women are just THAT damn good )
> Some may disagree, *but I think women (especially big girls) are just so sexually attractive that even gay guys wouldn't mind being with them*, and therefore consider themselves Bi.... but they're just gay foremost.



Generalised horsecrap, etc.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 15, 2010)

Christov said:


> Quoting fo' truths.
> 
> 
> 
> Generalised horsecrap, etc.



horsecrap eh? why has it been proven already in this thread by other people then?


by the way, you have a twitter. argument invalid


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 15, 2010)

Wait....Christov....You have 'a' TWITTER? OMG that totally cancels out your charm or brains or adorable good looks. 

Thank God you don't have a hot English accent. Oh...wait. <nevermind>

*by the way, to American women, all English accents are hot but you know this. BUT it doesn't matter cos you have 'a' Twitter which evidently means you have no soul not that anyone is saying it or even implying it, but you know you don't have one cos well, it's 'a' Twitter.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Wait....Christov....You have 'a' TWITTER? OMG that totally cancels out your charm or brains or adorable good looks.
> 
> Thank God you don't have a hot English accent. Oh...wait. <nevermind>
> 
> *by the way, to American women, all English accents are hot but you know this. BUT it doesn't matter cos you have 'a' Twitter which evidently means you have no soul not that anyone is saying it or even implying it, but you know you don't have one cos well, it's 'a' Twitter.


haha this lady always comments negatively on everything i post . i could post something nice about someone and she'd call me an idiot

why is A in quote, does he have more than one lol


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 15, 2010)

my BFF is a gay man (known him since 3rd grade! :happy and he's had sex with 2 different women. 

the first was a friend of ours in high school. it was before he came out, and he actually really liked her and was attracted to her. they dated on and off for a while, had sex a few times.

the other was a roommate/good friend. she was incredibly into him, but he wasn't into her like that. they got really plastered a few times and somehow ended up fucking.

but ill never forget the day when my bestie came to my room one night, sweaty and tired... he held up his first dildo and said "I am DEFINITELY gay." haha


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 15, 2010)

this thread is... 

View attachment flickr-2676469868-image.jpg


----------



## natepogue (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks guys, keep the proofing coming that women are just irresistible to all of mankind.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 15, 2010)

natepogue said:


> thanks guys, keep the proofing coming that women are just irresistible to all of mankind.



This is some serious Glenn Beck logic right here.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 15, 2010)

i dont think its women... just a warm hole to stick it in. any man can appreciate that.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 15, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> i dont think its women... just a warm hole to stick it in. any man can appreciate that.



probably, but in my experience it's just that women are embedded in all of us to strike the "wow that's beautiful and sexy" nerve


----------



## Angel (Nov 15, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> But wouldn't a "gay" guy having sexual relations with a woman classify him as being ... I dunno, NOT gay? I would have to surmise that he'd already possibly be bisexual, pansexual, or polysexual.



Are straight men ALWAYS thinking of the woman they are with while having sex with her?









Wonders if anyone will connect the dots.


----------



## Angel (Nov 15, 2010)

natepogue said:


> probably, but in my experience it's just that women are embedded in all of us to strike the "wow that's beautiful and sexy" nerve




Christov: Do you have a woman embedded in you?

Blackjack: Do you have a woman embedded in you?

willowmoon: Do you have a woman embedded in you?

frankman: Do you have a woman embedded in you?

Scorsese86: Do you have a woman embedded in you?

Wild Zero: Do you have a woman embedded in you?

exile: Do you have a woman embedded in you?


Any male here have a woman embedded in you?


----------



## frankman (Nov 15, 2010)

Angel said:


> Christov: Do you have a woman embedded in you?
> 
> Blackjack: Do you have a woman embedded in you?
> 
> ...



Yes, she's called Eve and is made of my rib. I never let the bitch out though.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2010)

mmmmmmmm ribs. :eat2:


----------



## natepogue (Nov 16, 2010)

Angel said:


> Christov: Do you have a woman embedded in you?
> 
> Blackjack: Do you have a woman embedded in you?
> 
> ...



Fail. I didn't say people have a woman embedded in them, I said it's embedded in them to find women sexy. Pardon my poor wording of the sentence.


----------



## Angel (Nov 16, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Fail. I didn't say people have a woman embedded in them



Fail not.



natepogue said:


> in my experience it's just that women are embedded in all of us











and Adamman, stay away from that tree or you'll be blamed for making us all sinners


----------



## frankman (Nov 16, 2010)

Angel said:


> and Adamman, stay away from that tree or you'll be blamed for making us all sinners



Too late; I needed the wood for my cabin in Cabo.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 16, 2010)

Angel said:


> Fail not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're supposed to keep reading, in order to fully comprehend what you're seeing.


----------



## Christov (Nov 16, 2010)

natepogue said:


> You're supposed to keep reading, in order to fully comprehend what you're seeing.


I don't think even Freud could comprehend your bizarre view on the World.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 16, 2010)

Christov said:


> I don't think even Freud could comprehend your bizarre view on the World.



Bizarre? I said women are beautiful to both men and women. This includes straight women and gay men. That's so bizarre man! It's especially bizarre when you notice how many people have come forward and said they knew gay men who slept with a woman, or more than one woman, or the same woman more than once.

God, so bizarre! Stop being immature and picking on everything I post just because you have a problem with _me_


----------



## Paquito (Nov 16, 2010)

When did Les Toil go on time out?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

Let's see... there's such thing as asexuals... some of them don't find either sex attractive... and some of them have sex, though lots of them don't. Some asexuals only have sex with their gender, but are not actually attracted to either gender.

So you're saying these people don't exist  And you're also saying that a man is meant to be attracted to females regardless of what his "open" attraction is?

Hmmm... Interesting.

Do you mean those that are repulsed by the female form are mentally insane or something?

"repulsed" is for lack of a better word 

I will, however, agree about women finding other women to be attractive or beautiful. I have yet to meet a woman who won't comment on the looks of another woman in a positive manner. Not saying they don't exist, but I have never come across a woman who found all other women to be unattractive.
---

Oh... and since when did English accents become hot? Have I just missed the memo or am I too surrounded by English and French (of France and Québec) accents to really realize what they do to people?


----------



## natepogue (Nov 16, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Let's see... there's such thing as asexuals... some of them don't find either sex attractive... and some of them have sex, though lots of them don't. Some asexuals only have sex with their gender, but are not actually attracted to either gender.
> 
> *So you're saying these people don't exist * And you're also saying that a man is meant to be attracted to females regardless of what his "open" attraction is?
> 
> ...


Bold: No
Underlined: Yes


----------



## Christov (Nov 16, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Bizarre? I said women are beautiful to both men and women. This includes straight women and gay men. That's so bizarre man! It's especially bizarre when you notice how many people have come forward and said they knew gay men who slept with a woman, or more than one woman, or the same woman more than once.
> 
> God, so bizarre! Stop being immature and picking on everything I post just because you have a problem with _me_


Oh stop whining and drop the victim complex. You made some bullshit assumptions and now you're being called out on them.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

Angel said:


> Any male here have a woman embedded in you?



If they've shared vials of blood or someone donated a kidney to them that was originally from a woman... would the answer to this question be "yes" ?


----------



## natepogue (Nov 16, 2010)

Christov said:


> Oh stop whining and drop the victim complex. You made some bullshit assumptions and now you're being called out on them.



They're opinions, as I've stated. You also didn't address the post I made telling you exactly what the opinions were. My opinions so far in this thread are justified by others posting about them knowing gay men who have had sex with women. If I recall correctly, you got mad when I said many gay men have sex with women, and made this post: 



Christov said:


> Really. Do tell.
> .


Then even more people posting saying they know or knew gay men who have sex with women. 

The sting of defeat bro, keep ignoring it and insulting me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Do you mean those that are repulsed by the female form are mentally insane or something?
> 
> "repulsed" is for lack of a better word





natepogue said:


> Bold: No
> Underlined: Yes



How about answering the question from my previous post? 

Are those who do not find the female form attractive considered mentally unstable in your world?


----------



## natepogue (Nov 16, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> How about answering the question from my previous post?
> 
> Are those who do not find the female form attractive considered mentally unstable in your world?



No, just programmed differently than the majority. Stop trying to put words in my mouth that were never there, it's fail.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

natepogue said:


> No, just programmed differently than the majority. Stop trying to put words in my mouth that were never there, it's fail.



You're the one who said all men and women are meant to find the female form attractive. I'm not putting words in your mouth.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> i dont think its women... just a warm hole to stick it in. any man can appreciate that.



When desperate enough to let their animalistic needs be met, this is so true. Of course, they'll pretty much never admit it, but it's so true that it can't be said differently.

(Well... they may have boundaries on species, at least, but...)


----------



## natepogue (Nov 16, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> You're the one who said all men and women are meant to find the female form attractive. I'm not putting words in your mouth.



You're asking questions that are formed how you think I'm going to answer, when really I disagree entirely. I don't think those who find women repulsive or unattractive are mentally anything, they're programmed or wired that way probably from birth. Just like I can't help finding BBW and SSBBW more attractive than the average female form. 

My opinion still stands, Bisexual men are really just gay but can't help that women are sexually attractive, and many gay men find women sexually attractive as well (even if it's just for their warm moist hole). My belief is that it's embedded in all of us, and if you disagree and think I "need to get out more" or "say stupid bizzare shit", then good for you. I think you're just being ultra sensitive to someone with a different view than you, which is surprising since this forum should be open to many different views. Angry people like christov ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## Christov (Nov 16, 2010)

natepogue said:


> They're opinions, as I've stated. You also didn't address the post I made telling you exactly what the opinions were. My opinions so far in this thread are justified by others posting about them knowing gay men who have had sex with women. If I recall correctly, you got mad when I said many gay men have sex with women, and made this post:
> 
> 
> Then even more people posting saying they know or knew gay men who have sex with women.
> ...


You're just a cretinous little thing aren't you?

You've yet to explain why your gayest of the gay would hump a woman, why you believe asexuals don't exist, or why you felt the need to call other members bisexual with no justification outside of a few thoughts rattling around that empty head, amongst other things. 

Pff, sting of defeat. More like the bite of an annoying little gnat. 

Angry people, oh ho ho.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 16, 2010)

Christov said:


> You're just a cretinous little thing aren't you?
> 
> You've yet to explain why your gayest of the gay would hump a woman, why you believe asexuals don't exist, or why you felt the need to call other members bisexual with no justification outside of a few thoughts rattling around that empty head, amongst other things.
> 
> ...


Type faster man, you're way behind.

I do believe asexuals exist. Owned.
I have seen and heard of the gayest of gays having sex with women, and my explanation has been posted multiple times.
Also I said I suspect them of being bisexual because they got so irrationally offended, much like yourself. Keep resorting to name calling.


----------



## Christov (Nov 16, 2010)

natepogue said:


> Also I said I suspect them of being bisexual because they got so irrationally offended, much like yourself. Keep resorting to name calling.


lol

Sexual preference doesn't equal ability to be annoyed by a little troll like yourself. I think that one goes across the sexual spectrum.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

If they're "gayest of the gays" they won't go for women.

But if they're just "generally gay" there's a "one night only" chance.

So it seems, lol.

Then again... maybe it's the "gayest of the gays" that are the ones who would give women a chance, and the "generally gay" ones that won't.

I mean... the stereotypical gay man has a thing for Mariah, Madonna, Cher, etc. And most likely would give them a one night stand... if they didn't mind using a strap on, of course.

-------

I wouldn't, however, call a bisexual male a "gay man who just so happens to sometimes find women attractive." Most of the bisexual men I know are the opposite. They loooove women, but just so happen to enjoy sex (and the company) of a man _on occasion._ Doesn't mean they're gay. Or are they "straight but with a slight curve to the left" ?  Just asking!


----------



## natepogue (Nov 16, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> If they're "gayest of the gays" they won't go for women.
> 
> But if they're just "generally gay" there's a "one night only" chance.
> 
> ...



I don't know. My opinion only goes as far as what I've already posted. I'd ask a gay and a bisexual man what he thinks


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

You should ask them what they think of a bisexual who has a stronger preference for women but are sometimes swayed by men. Ask them what they would call that. I really am curious to know. 




for serious. I ain't shitting you nor am I shitting on you. It's a serious question


----------



## natepogue (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a close friend that's recently come out as bisexual. It took massive doses of drugs for him to finally be open about it.
He's slept with more girls than anyone in our group of friends. He's not really open enough to talk about his experiences with guys, but I know he finds both sexually attractive and has had sexual experiences with both. My belief is that he's a gay man that knows women are "the shit".


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

If a man approached me and said "I'm normally into men, but I find you simply irresistable," I honestly would be weirded out. And I would just reply to them "but... you're gay."

lol.

Actually, this _has_ happened to me on more than one occasion. Fat chicks and gay dudes really do go together. But if I know a man has a long standing track record filled with man-to-man experiences, I don't think I'd trust him with knowing where to stick it and how to stick it, lol. 

To be quite honest, this all reminded me of when a gay man walked up to me at the bar and said "Honey, you could even turn Adam Lambert straight with your good looks." :doh: Oye....


----------



## natepogue (Nov 16, 2010)

My opinion just gained even more merit. Dismissing all those who said I was an idiot right about now.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

natepogue said:


> My opinion just gained even more merit. Dismissing all those who said I was an idiot right about now.



Because a guy at a gay bar walked up to me and said that? 

Actually, the man who did that was what is known in the gay world as a "gift giver." He was married and was shopping around with his husband at the bar for partners to "gift give" and when the bar was advised of this conduct, both men were banned from the bar and are being investigated.

So I wouldn't quite trust what he said. He was just trying to "gift" to whoever he could, regardless of gender.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 16, 2010)

natepogue said:


> My belief is that he's a gay man that knows women are "the shit".



So he's bisexual, as in attracted to both genders? Which is the meaning of bisexual...

Honestly, I really don't see how your opinion makes sense. It's like if someone said "that guy's really straight, he just knows that men are attractive." I think it's pretty insulting to anyone who identifies as bisexual or in a way that isn't black-and-white heterosexual or homosexual.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 16, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> When desperate enough to let their animalistic needs be met, this is so true. Of course, they'll pretty much never admit it, but it's so true that it can't be said differently.
> 
> (Well... they may have boundaries on species, at least, but...)



I dunno when I was in High School, some of the boys got caught out behind the ag barn with sheep


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> I dunno when I was in High School, some of the boys got caught out behind the ag barn with sheep



**shudder**

Lol!

Actually... I grew up in the countryside and a lot of stories about "cross species encounters" were always going around and some of the guys even got so curious about it to actually dig up beastiality. :shocked: **double shudder** I think that's when I got into animal rights... cuz that just wasn't right!


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 16, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> **shudder**
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Actually... I grew up in the countryside and a lot of stories about "cross species encounters" were always going around and some of the guys even got so curious about it to actually dig up beastiality. :shocked: **double shudder** I think that's when I got into animal rights... cuz that just wasn't right!



It was interesting to say the least. One of the boys was a bank Presidents son. All of the guys were jocks and you would think cheerleaders would have been enough. It was something watching them walking through the halls going to class with the baaaas ringing in their ears.


----------



## Angel (Nov 16, 2010)

*baa-sexual*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

Angel said:


> *baa-sexual*



LMAO! 

Repped you for this!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 8, 2010)

A guy I've dated (who labels himself as an FA) recently began to identify as bisexual. This is unsurprising to me for many reasons, one of which is that he had tried to have sex with a few different fat women over the years, but could not maintain an erection long enough to achieve penetration. He was only really able to maintain an erection through direct manual stimulation. 

It seems to me that he enjoys the softness, warmth, and comfort of a fat woman's body, even on a very primal and physical level - but that it's not entirely _sexual_ for him. I will be completely nonplussed if a year from now I hear that he identifies primarily as gay.


----------



## StickMan (Jan 19, 2011)

I've never had sex with another dude, nor would I want to. (Then again, I've never had sex with a woman, and don't really want to either. Asexuality is funny that way.)


----------



## Twisty (Jan 28, 2011)

Just to drag my fly through this ointment.... I'm very happy with the term bisexual to describe myself, I consider my default state to be something like 60% straight/40% gay. And.... make of this what you will.... I went through the whole "liking other men" thing loooong before the "liking BBWs" thing. Relevant? Probably not. XxX


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a flaming bisexual. Actually I'm a very masculine, straight looking, average kind of guy. I stopped trying to categorize or label myself years ago. It's all about what my mood happens to be at the time. I'm not confused about my sexual identity or "unable to make up my mind".

Once you cross the line, the first thing you notice is HOW MANY MEN ARE BISEXUAL. I found this to be truly astonishing. There's absolutely millions of bisexual guys flying under the radar and nobody knows.

In my experience, most bisexual men have loving relationships with women, but on the M/M side they are just looking for quick and semi anonymous sex. I'm really not like that. I have to get to know someone and develop feelings and caring for them before things get sexual.

I'm attracted to pretty, feminine men, just as I'm attracted to pretty women. I like being masculine and being bisexual hasn't changed that.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 29, 2011)

Angel said:


> *baa-sexual*


That's a sheep shot. 

-Rusty
(oh, come on, you knew I couldn't resist such a lamb pun.)


----------



## rarepearman (Jan 30, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> You should ask them what they think of a bisexual who has a stronger preference for women but are sometimes swayed by men. Ask them what they would call that. I really am curious to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im 100% hetro


----------

